# Fluval Flex 57L - George Farmer - Sagittaria subulata?



## tayloss (13 Jan 2019)

Hi All,

I am set on replacing the living room tank with a Fluval Flex 57l tank as the one I have currently is limited in high and light due to a shelf being directly above the tank! Anyway, I have watched George Farmers video on his scape and feel inspired to create one similair: 
At around 4:00mins he plants a Sagittaria subulata as a foreground plant, which I believe grows fairly quickly under the right conditions.. I'm going to follow the scape to get some practise, but make a couple of changes to the CO2 dosing and add a solenoid as I can't add manual doses daily before the lights. Dosing wise, I'll use the EI method as I do for my other tanks...

In his latest interview style video here:
 he mentions that it's becoming big and taking over the tank (6.00mins). My question is, how do you control a plant like that without making it look like a bad haircut day? 

Would another plant be more suitable, or could it have been a mistake to add this plant?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Kezzab (13 Jan 2019)

Hi, you can't really trim the leaves, you just snip out and remove the plantlets that appear on the runners. Its quite odd in that the leaf length can vary hugely on genetically identical plants in the same tank, some of mine are 30cm, some 15cm, some 5cm.


----------



## Harry H (13 Jan 2019)

I have the same problem with Sagittaria Subulata. I used it as a filler plant, and I had to rip out the ones that i planted in front, they kept on growing taller and taller.


----------



## alto (13 Jan 2019)

I’ve used S subulata as foreground carpet in a non CO2 Fluval Spec 19, it behaved itself impeccably during the year the tank remained on display (it was then sold on)
Tropica AS Powder
Densely planted with mix of fast growing stems and slow growing plants
Some wood & stone hardscape
Shrimp, snails, the occasional fish
Monthly water changes at most, though topped up weekly
Tropica Premium & Specialized added after water change, and possibly every couple weeks

At home with CO2, frequent water changes, Tropica ferts, Kessil LED, etc S subulata grew closer to 8-10cm in height, behaved itself for a few months, then began misbehaving and got tossed


----------



## tayloss (14 Jan 2019)

So it sounds to me that he may regret planting it in that tank going forward? 

What would be an equally fast plant, but not quite as uncontrollable to replace it with? Monticarlo?

Be interesting if he updates us on the tank in the future or it gets rescaped 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rebel (14 Jan 2019)

Rather than Sagittaria, why don't you consider either Blyxa (stays in one place) or H tenellum (or micro version) which will be less unwieldy.


----------

